# ISO beer cheese recipe



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey all, need help with a beer cheese recipe. I plan on serving beer cheese dip with pan fried pita. Not sure how much beer, cheese, garlic , hotsauce and flour would be needed to make a thick beer cheese sauce/dip. Making it in a few hours any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2011)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Hey all, need help with a beer cheese recipe. I plan on serving beer cheese dip with pan fried pita. Not sure how much beer, cheese, garlic , hotsauce and flour would be needed to make a thick beer cheese sauce/dip. Making it in a few hours any help would be appreciated.


Trry 2-8oz packs f soft cream cheese with  8 0z of softened cheddar cheese (shredded) about 1 clove of grated garlic, 1/3 cup of beer.1/2 tea, hot sauce to taste. Worcestershire sauce, 1 Tea Dijon mustard put in chaffing heat dip, in with chips, pita crispa or even crisp veggies
kadesma


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 30, 2012)

Im feeling like a revival of this thread because I have a really good beer cheese recipe.

This makes a enough to fill a moderate to small crock pot.

16 oz (about 2 packs of store bought) grated cheddar
4 oz shredded fresh or smoked Gouda
4 oz (your favorite cheese here)
1 clove garlic (finely minced)
1 can beer (cheap beer works well actually, save your great beers for drinking!)
drop of liquid smoke (optional)
1/2 tea spoon smoked ancho chili powder (solid!)
few shakes of Tabasco


Melt cheese and incorporate beer slowly.  It will become a bit stodgy if you add flour so I recommend just upping the cheese if you want it less runny. This has a really nice flavor, accented by a small smoke note which makes it a party favorite.


----------

